
Recipes for Honey-Drinks in the First Published English Beekeeping Manual - Petiver
https://recipes.hypotheses.org/11019
======
starpilot
Modern russian honey drink: [https://www.thespruceeats.com/russian-sbiten-
honey-spice-bev...](https://www.thespruceeats.com/russian-sbiten-honey-spice-
beverage-recipe-1135657)

------
pvaldes
Meanwhile in Europe the Asian hornet spreads like wildfire...

